# Ankerpunkte in PS 7.0



## Peter Klein (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo.

Mal wieder kleines Prob mit PS

Würde gerne wissen ob und wie ich mit Ankerpunkten aus z.B. einem rechteck eine Form machen kann die unten sowas wie nen Bogen ausgeschnitten hat. Habe im Netz gesucht und auch ein Tut gefunden der das in dem Tut beschriebt nur es geht net...

Hoffe ich hab es gut genug ausgedrückt.
Falls nicht, sagt bescheid.

Greets 


Punkroiber


----------



## zirag (23. Juli 2004)

Hi 
Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe , aber ich hab mal was gemacht.

Meinst du sowas ?
denn erklär ich dir wie ich es gemacht habe 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Peter Klein (23. Juli 2004)

danke zirag

Genau das was ich gesucht habe,...rund und eckig möchte ich machen.

Ne Erklärung wäre natürlich gut, wenn du das machen würdest.

Greets


----------



## zirag (23. Juli 2004)

Also als erstes mit dem Rechteck-Tool (Formebene) ein Rechteck ziehen 
dann mit dem Ankerpunkt hinzufügen Tool ein ein Punkt an der unteren Kante hinzufügen
dann siehst du diese 2 kleineren Punkte , links und rechts von dem neuerstellten Punkt , den linken schiebst du in den mittleren (großen) Punkt , und den rechten ein bisschen nach oben , soweit wie deine Krümmung soll.
mit dem Direkt-Auswahl-Tool und gehaltener STRG Taste schiebst du den neu erstellten Ankerpunkt nach links in den Eckpunkt 

Das wars auch schon
ich hoffe es ist einihgermaßen verständlich


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Peter Klein (23. Juli 2004)

Verständlich isses auf jeden Fall

jetz erklär mich bitte net als blöd...
das mit dem Anker hinzufügen Werkzeug  net, weiss net was ich falsch mache. Weil das hatte ich ja auch ganz am Anfang probiert.

Er setzt da einfach nix hin.

Greets


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Punkroiber,

bitte unterlasse doch in Zukunft diese kiddy Geschwafel von wegen 
"geht net"; " funtzt net"; "Greets" etc. das ist ja nicht zum aushalten...


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juli 2004)

Wieso machst du nicht einfach ein Rechteck und löschst die Rundung mit dem Kreisauswahlwerkzeug? 


Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Peter Klein (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mythos

Danke für den tolen Spruch..egal..
Habe den fehler gefunden...
Hatte anstatt Pfade  die Option Pixel füllen angeklickt gehabt.

Jeder macht doch mal nen kleinen Fhelr

greets


----------

